# Câble alimentation ibook



## AppleSpirit (2 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, est-ce que ce câble-adaptateur sera compatible avec mon ibook g4 ?


----------



## Invité (2 Juin 2010)

j'ai un 1,2GHz qui se recharge avec ce chargeur !


----------



## AppleSpirit (9 Juin 2010)

ben merci je viens de recevoir le chargeur et il n'est pas compatible avec mon ibook, j'ai perdu mon argent.


----------



## Invité (10 Juin 2010)

C'est quoi le problème ?
L'embout qui n'est pas à la bonne taille ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (10 Juin 2010)

oui exact, il n'entre pas dans la prise du ibook


----------



## Invité (10 Juin 2010)

C'est con !
Mais il fonctionne avec le mien G4@1,2GHz (early 2004) : http://www.amazon.com/Apple-M5159-Laptop-AC-Adapter/dp/B0037AW544
Si c'est pas le même iBook, t'aurais dû vérifier un peu plus


----------



## AppleSpirit (12 Juin 2010)

c'est en effet très con, surtout que j'avais exprès publié les photos du câble en question et qu'on m'a dit que c'était le bon. J'avais pas imaginé qu'il existait des câbles d'alimentation parfaitement identiques avec pour seule différence la taille de l'embout.


----------



## Invité (12 Juin 2010)

Ben, c'est quoi ton modèle ?
On ne sait toujours pas !


----------

